# Choice burr grinders



## bracafee (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi all ,

My choice will be on Nuova simonelli MDJ or Eureka Olympus 75E.

Which should I take?

What is the most recent?

MDJ:

burr diameter:75mm

burr speed 900 rpm

Productivity 13 kg/h

575W/220volts

Olympus:

burr diameter:75mm

burr speed 1400 rpm

Productivity 13.6 kg/h

800W/220volts


----------

